# What do you consider Rat cuddling?



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

I have seen a lot of comments about their rat being cuddly? 

How do rats cuddle? I have 3 boys and they get under my hoodie and just sit there and do nothing. Sometimes they will climb up to my shoulder and chill out. My 2 girls like to sit on my shoulder and brux... is that cuddling?

I am just trying to get a feel for rat behaviors!

Soo I was just curious what people classify as cuddling ;D


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Yes, that's prime rat cuddling to me! I love it when my boys (or Sonya) cozy up in my pocket, crook of my arm, in my sweater, etc and relax. Often they will sleep, sometimes groom themselves or me. Sonya will lay and let me pet her for hours if she feels like it (but doesn't like being handled otherwise, just enjoys quiet sit time). My boys will usually run around over me and under me while I'm on my bed, but if I remove them from my room and have just one in my sweater while I'm up and moving or sitting in an armchair, they curl up and get pets & go to sleep. It's so cute!!


----------



## sachaaa (Mar 17, 2014)

One of our rats enjoys stretching out and laying in our arms, eyes closed with the ocassional little sigh or bruxing. He literally passes out in whatever warm spot you make for him, not a very 'active' cuddler


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

aw I wish mine were like that! one of mine either licks me and gets in my mouth. I put them on my shoulder but they just try jump off.. its asif they dont like me. flash ( the non-loving one) seems like he doesnt like me. He's never nipped or bit me though so I'm sure that's a good sign.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sounds like rat cuddling  I like to scratch them in their favorite spots while they sit though, like Gus settles down in my elbow and I'll scratch him on his forhead and around his ears, he loves it sooo much c:


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

aimleigh said:


> aw I wish mine were like that! one of mine either licks me and gets in my mouth. I put them on my shoulder but they just try jump off.. its asif they dont like me. flash ( the non-loving one) seems like he doesnt like me. He's never nipped or bit me though so I'm sure that's a good sign.


 If he's licking you then he's definitely happy with whatever you're doing,. Gus licks me when I scritch him. And Gabriel is like that where he won't sit still, won't cuddle, but if they climb on you or anything like that then I'm sure they like you. About the shoulder thing, some rats just won't do it, some need training, some it comes naturally. Depends, really. Gus has been riding on my shoulders since day one, Celeste won't stay for one second. I do wish one of my girls was cuddly though, none of them sit still at all!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Juliah456 said:


> If he's licking you then he's definitely happy with whatever you're doing,. Gus licks me when I scritch him. And Gabriel is like that where he won't sit still, won't cuddle, but if they climb on you or anything like that then I'm sure they like you. About the shoulder thing, some rats just won't do it, some need training, some it comes naturally. Depends, really. Gus has been riding on my shoulders since day one, Celeste won't stay for one second. I do wish one of my girls was cuddly though, none of them sit still at all!


I guess I just got to keep doing it til they understand that I'm safe, and he might still take a little more time to be completely comfortable with me. and jack the one who licks me, I dont have to be doing anything, I can just lie there and he will just jump on me and start licking my face or where ever he can lol. and na flash would prefer to just go under the duvet and explore.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

One of my male rats will literally bug you for ages until he gets cuddles. He will lay beside me while i'm watching something in bed (or on my chest) and once I start providing scritches he's bruxing like crazy and thats it, he's there for eternity :/ lol The other one will just snuggle at my feet under the covers ^_^


----------

